# fat terribilis



## Shade71 (May 27, 2008)

I have 5 terriblis and this one seems really big.
I'm 99% sure it's a female (about 1.5yrs old) and figured she was just gravid (though still a bit large even for a terribilis).
She seems to be normal in every other sense - maybe a bit less active - but looking like that it doesn't surprise me. 
She wants to eat, she had a small bowel movement recently and has 2 males to court her (another female I have lays eggs no problem).
I've cut back her food and she's still the same size.
It's been a few weeks now.
The other 4 look normal.
They all live on a bed of live moss, 40 gallon tank, misting system...
Any idea what's going on?
Am I obsessing about nothing?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Well it doesnt look like bloat because its only her belly area. She may just be fat, or she couldbe egg bound, or something else. Someone else probably can help you more.


----------



## Shade71 (May 27, 2008)

So just to follow up...
She's had a visit to the vet, a disinfected tank (just to be safe) and 2 fecal tests.
Everything seems OK so I guess she's just big.


----------



## ktewell (Dec 17, 2009)

That is the fattest dart frog I have seen in my entire life.


----------

